# SOTU Thread



## Kaldak (Feb 5, 2019)

I think we need to keep it separate from the Trump thread as many things will cross with multiple threads.

Reds, feel free to admonish me.


----------



## AWP (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm dumb, I'll go first. In no particular order:


Watching the different players/ parties reactions was my favorite part (more on this later).
If you took a shot every time Trump recognized someone, like the veterans, LEO's, etc., you would die. You would literally die. That was like a rap album. _The 2019 State of the Union feat..._
Saying he'll never abolish ICE was beautiful.
The way he was building up, I fully expected him to declare a national emergency and use that to build the wall. I was kind of surprised he didn't.
The USA chants...those were weird. They felt like something we shouldn't see in Congress, but a WWE match.
ACO just looked petulant, like she practiced that wide-eyed scowl.
Based on her expressions, Pelosi must have sucked on a lemon all night long. She showed some flashes of positive leadership (waving off the groans over Trump's caravan comments and clapping for some things when other Dems. would not) and at other times she was almost comical with her open disdain.
Did the Army CoS turn to the Marine Commandant and say "what happened" in response to some of Trump's comments on national defense?
Trump's comments about Socialism and then the camera cutting to Bernie Sanders chewing on his pen with a perplexed look on his face was great.
The GOP seemed to be an over-the-top cheerleading section and the DNC came across as petulant. I keep using that term, but the sour expressions on their faces? Even when Trump announced something positive they glared back. The couldn't even muster a neutral look?
I genuinely expected one of the incoming freshman congresswomen to interrupt the speech, yell out something, walk out, etc. Tying to the point above, their expressions were just...confrontational.
Saying we'd negotiate with the Taliban, find peace, but continue to hunt terrorists? Um, WTF?!?!?


----------



## Kheenbish (Feb 6, 2019)

The Air Force's Chief of National Guard Bureau Gen Lengyel had his ribbon rack on upside down. I'll try to find a picture, I knew a few were flying around Twitter and reddit.

Edit: He acknowledge his mistake, still doesnt look good that no one caught it and fixed the problem until after the fact.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Feb 6, 2019)

Kheenbish said:


> The Air Force's Chief of National Guard Bureau Gen Lengyel had his ribbon rack on upside down. I'll try to find a picture, I knew a few were flying around Twitter and reddit.



That I'd like to see.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 6, 2019)

“I was inverted.”


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 6, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> “I was inverted.”


I was going to make that joke, but you beat me to it. Well played. ALSO THAT'S NAVY SIR.

At least he was a fighter pilot so it still works.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 6, 2019)

Didn't watch because I am tired of SOTU speeches being turned into a pre rally (Dems did the same shit when Obama was President).


----------



## medicchick (Feb 6, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> I was going to make that joke, but you beat me to it. Well played. ALSO THAT'S NAVY SIR.
> 
> At least he was a fighter pilot so it still works.


Here ya go


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 6, 2019)

Also did not watch.  Duke basketball followed by Chopped on The Food Network.  A man has his priorities.

It sounds like absolutely nothing new or substantive happened, and was a repeat of every other SOTU.  I did catch the shout-out to the WWII vets on the news, which was cool....


----------



## GOTWA (Feb 6, 2019)

The way the updates read on CNN made it sound like the sotu was successful...albeit still Trumpian.

Edited for dumbness.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 6, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Didn't watch because I am tired of SOTU speeches being turned into a pre rally (Dems did the same shit when Obama was President).




Me neither. Ain't nobody got time for dat.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 7, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> I was going to make that joke, but you beat me to it.



Well you know intel... Always Out Front.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 7, 2019)

All those crazy chicks in white.... lol

Starting to look more and more like a bad sci-fi movie.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 8, 2019)

Politics is politics, I don't trust any of them, but, as last year, it's blatantly obvious that the dems hate America, were acting like insolent children and were disrespectful shills. Pelosi needs to be tarred and feathered and it played like a fucking highschool play. But, I liked what I heard, but, talk is talk.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 9, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> All those crazy chicks in white.... lol
> 
> Starting to look more and more like a bad sci-fi movie.


I said the same thing to my wife.  Reminded me of The Hunger Games....


----------

